
'Lonely gifs' by Motocross Saito celebrate solitude in Japan - schrofer
http://motocross-arts.tumblr.com
======
schrofer
See the short interview [http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
asia-42319550/lonely-gifs-b...](http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
asia-42319550/lonely-gifs-by-motocross-saito-celebrate-solitude-in-japan)

